# First upgrade quest



## daggerofgod (Oct 30, 2009)

I am the proud owner of a fine 1997 chromoly Lemond Reno which I've ridden daily for the past 3 years. When purchased the bike was stock down to the original bar tape. It had been used that little. I've done minor upgrades on things such as saddle, tires and that sort of thing and now I've decided it may be fun to trick it out a bit. All components on the bike are Shimano RSX and everything works fine. I love the frame and feel of the bike but don't know exactly where to start. I looked at new bikes but this just seems more fun. Like a ******* with an old Camaro in the yard. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

"Tricking out" can easily turn out to be a dissapointment for yourself unless you really think things through - such as the direction you want to take your bike with and how you want it looking at the end. I say keep up with replacing the simple things first, and work about the mechanicals once they fail. 

Those simple things would revolve around improving your fit on the bike and perhaps some aesthetics: Seatpost, stem, handlebars, etc.

One the mechanical side, I'd prioritize the gear ratio selection over the prestige or weight of a gruppo. New wheels would only come in order if you're really looking towards an update with the number of speeds. Brake pads are some bang-for-the-buck.,,

Some would call upgrading a terrible investment, but with a set direction, you can make something really nice.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Generally I'm not a friend of carbon fiber, but in this case replacing the not-so-classy unicrown steel fork with a _threaded_ carbon fiber fork may not be a bad idea. The ride will improve a bit, and you'll drop some weight. If the Lemond steel fork has a 1" steerer as I think it does, Nashbar has a good carbon replacement for about $80.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> Generally I'm not a friend of carbon fiber, but in this case replacing the not-so-classy unicrown steel fork with a _threaded_ carbon fiber fork may not be a bad idea. The ride will improve a bit, and you'll drop some weight. If the Lemond steel fork has a 1" steerer as I think it does, Nashbar has a good carbon replacement for about $80.


+1. Through necessity (crash) I had to replace an OEM steel fork on my aging Serotta and chose the Nashbar fork wim mentions. I saw a slight improvement in ride quality, but I think in your case the difference in both ride quality and weight might be greater. It's an excellent fork for the money.

My second suggestion would be a wheelset, because that can improve the feel and ride quality of a bike more than many other upgrades. I don't agree that changes should be made related to fit if there are no deficiencies in that area, unless (as one example) it's simply that you want to try a new handlebar because it might offer some option in hand position that your does not.

Lastly, if you're contemplating the more 'glitzy' options, maybe take stock in your comment re: RSX components working fine. Anyone that thinks in such pragmatic terms may not see the value (aesthetically or financially) in going that route.


----------



## daggerofgod (Oct 30, 2009)

I've thought about the wheelset but then I'll need a new cassette. This, in turn, makes me realize the limitations of my existing 7 cog cassette meaning I'll need a new dérailleur, brifters and so on. By the time I know it I've mentally spent half of what I would on a new bike.

I guess my dilemma boils down to trying to figure out if I like this frame enough to warrant spending the money on a major overhaul or just putting the cash towards something else. I appreciate that I seem to think in "pragmatic" terms but as my wife can attest this is definitely not the case. I just need to obsess over things for a while before I decide what I want to do.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

daggerofgod said:


> I've thought about the wheelset but then I'll need a new cassette. This, in turn, makes me realize the limitations of my existing 7 cog cassette meaning I'll need a new dérailleur, brifters and so on. By the time I know it I've mentally spent half of what I would on a new bike.
> 
> I guess my dilemma boils down to trying to figure out if I like this frame enough to warrant spending the money on a major overhaul or just putting the cash towards something else. I appreciate that I seem to think in "pragmatic" terms but as my wife can attest this is definitely not the case. I just need to obsess over things for a while before I decide what I want to do.


Point taken re: the wheelset. You have to decide if it's worth the $$ to upgrade. If so, it can be done piece meal and at a later date, assuming your OEM wheels are serviceable.

If it'll make your wife happy, I'll rephrase my 'pragmatic statement' to say that _in this instance_ you seem to be thinking in more pragmatic terms. Better?


----------



## newmexrb1 (Aug 16, 2009)

daggerofgod said:


> I've thought about the wheelset but then I'll need a new cassette. This, in turn, makes me realize the limitations of my existing 7 cog cassette meaning I'll need a new dérailleur, brifters and so on. By the time I know it I've mentally spent half of what I would on a new bike.
> 
> I guess my dilemma boils down to trying to figure out if I like this frame enough to warrant spending the money on a major overhaul or just putting the cash towards something else. I appreciate that I seem to think in "pragmatic" terms but as my wife can attest this is definitely not the case. I just need to obsess over things for a while before I decide what I want to do.


Obsessing is fine, but you may be surprised re the price of an upgrade--I have a steel bike with DT shifters and a 7 spd cassette:
new custom built 30 mm KinLin rear wheel $158
new Ultegra RD $40.
new Ultegra FD $15
Dura Ace barend shifters 50
SRAM 9 speed cassette 15
New BB $50
Full Carbon compact double crank 80
9 spd chain 15
Cables/housing/caple stops/bbar tape 35

Total: $460 for a very good 9 speed drivetrain and rear wheel. A new front would add 100-125 to the price. Took a fair amount of patience doing the ebay thing, but now have a new Ultegra + drivetrain and many miles to look forward to. Saved enough money that I'm about to spring for a high falutin carbon frame for 450--that bike should weigh around 16.2 lbs with above, and I doubt I'll miss the tenth speed for a 1000 bucks.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Value proposition*



daggerofgod said:


> I am the proud owner of a fine 1997 chromoly Lemond Reno which I've ridden daily for the past 3 years. When purchased the bike was stock down to the original bar tape. It had been used that little. I've done minor upgrades on things such as saddle, tires and that sort of thing and now I've decided it may be fun to trick it out a bit. All components on the bike are Shimano RSX and everything works fine. I love the frame and feel of the bike but don't know exactly where to start. I looked at new bikes but this just seems more fun. Like a ******* with an old Camaro in the yard. Any suggestions?


Think hard about this. newmexrb1 has suggested over $450 worth of parts and considers that a really good deal, though it could go to $575. If you sold this bike for $200 or so, you would have $600 - $700 to invest in a "new" used bike, which would likely be a significant upgrade compared to your current Lemond. It is rarely worth doing much beyond replacing what wears out on a 22 year old low range bike. If you just love the bike, or it has some sort of sentimental value, then knock yourself out. Just know that your money is probably better spent otherwise.


----------



## newmexrb1 (Aug 16, 2009)

True enough, this bike is a bit of a collector's item and can be sold for nearly what I bought it for in 1990; the parts will eventually migrate to a new frame. But I guess my point is that if you have a frame you like, upgrading to 9 speed ultegra is very reasonable. I would much rather do such than spend 1500 bucks on an alloy me-too bike with components likely not as good as the ones I bought at a steep discount, albeit "obselete." As mentioned, when combined with an ebay CF frame, an Ultegra equipped 16 pound bike for 1000 to 1400 (depending on the addition of new brakes, saddle, front wheel and brifters) a pretty damn good deal in anybodys book. Not the easiest path to upgrade, but if one is patient, curious abou tthe effects of each increment, or like myself and not in a position top spring for a top flight bike all at once, I think there are serious merits to such an approach.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*In a word, don't...*

...I'm not a big fan of doing any upgrades, because they're not cheap, if you want to make a significant difference, and if you _do_ spend the $$$$$, what you'll find is that you've now got a bunch of expensive components hanging off a frame that you...suddenly, really want to upgrade. Keep your present ride for a winter/beater bike, and go buy something new with the frame you want and all the goodies it deserves hanging off it...


----------



## daggerofgod (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, I do believe it's decided. Minor upgrades for a bit of fun but a new ride soon. Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

My Reno got retired to be the trainer *****.... Its a little noodly though... 

In retrospect, the rsx wheelset is TERRIBLE, I think stock came with cxp 12s... argh... I dont understand how you have kept those things on the bike and rolling, much less true. Do they have the original bearings? Yikes, I dont understand how they are rolling. Get a wheel upgrade or a rebuild of that hub... make it a SS or something and get somthing newer.


----------



## daggerofgod (Oct 30, 2009)

CXP's Yep, they're still on there. They're round and roll and have not given me any trouble even on the rough roads and cobblestones of Savannah. I'm sure they're not the best wheels but so far they've done the job.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*



daggerofgod said:


> CXP's Yep, they're still on there. They're round and roll and have not given me any trouble even on the rough roads and cobblestones of Savannah. I'm sure they're not the best wheels but so far they've done the job.


there is a big difference between cxps even... 12s, 22s, etc... the 33s, for their depth was a pretty decent rim for the price. Im betting you dont have that. The RSX brakes were terrible. Go with what feels right and consider at minimum getting the bearings replaced.


----------



## daggerofgod (Oct 30, 2009)

I checked the rims and they're CXP 22's with RSX hubs. I've got my eye on some brakes but the wheelset may have to wait unless a good deal comes along. I like the idea of keeping this bike as a day to day urban rider and getting another one for longer rides. I went out shopping the LBS's over the weekend and drooled over a couple of 2009 leftovers that I think I can work a good deal on. Still a lot of money but it gives me a place to start.


----------

